# Happy Birthday Heavenlyhaven



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: :birthday: :balloons: :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Heavenlyhaven.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY~! :gift: :balloons: arty: :birthday:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Happy birthday!!!! :stars: :balloons: :birthday: :wahoo:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Happy B- Day! :birthday: Hope you have a good day!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*

Hope its a great one!!! arty:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday-- :leap: :stars: :clap: :wahoo: :hug: :birthday: :balloons: :balloons: :balloons: 
Candy


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

:balloons: :birthday: :balloons: 

Happy Birthday to you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!! :birthday: arty: :gift:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

9am today i was in an accident
then the school called and my twins have been missing since 8:30 this morn
birthday's suck


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh hunny - 

I hope everything is better soon!! Keep us posted on the kiddos and I hope that you are ok from your accident.

How old are the kids?


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

16


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty girls, hope all is ok....my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh do I know that age. I have a 15 and 18 year old in the house.

I hope that everything turns out ok for you all


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Heavenlyhaven--I sure am glad you were not injured in the accident...and as for the girls, let's just hope they were playing hookey and will be home and safe (and grounded) tonight. You take care... :hug: 

And even if it's turning out to be a crummy one, happy birthday anyway! :birthday:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday anyway!!! :birthday: It'll get better! Keep us posted on the girls OK? i hope they are safe and sound-


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

15 hours gone
all thier clothes, their blow drier and their straightener are gone


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm sorry!!! have you called any of their friends??? boyfriend maybe??? I hope you find them!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry Tami! I will be praying for you and your girls. I hope you had a good birthday other than those two things!


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

21 hours and counting


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Tami I cant imagine how you are feeling :hug: 

Lord please be with her girls and have them contact their mom or to come home. keep them safe and help tami to feel your peace that they are ok. amen


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Tami. I will sure be praying for them, and you as well. ray: ray: 

Lord please be with these girls and I ask you lord to please have them at least contact mom and let her know they are ok. Lord I ask that you have those reach out to you for help and bring them closer to you, and give them the strength and ability to go home. Lord we all go thought trouble times and I ask that they just reach to you for help and guidance.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I too pray that all is well with your girl;s and they realize the wrong they've done by making their momma worry, dear God please guide these girls to do the right thing and call their mom and until they do , Please keep them safe. :hug:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

Prayers do work!

thank you all so very very much!
:hugs: 
the twins are home
they were found by the state police in a very back woods area about 30 miles away
things are touch and go right now
i plan on letting them calm and then trying to sit down and talk with them both
God Bless you one and all ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So glad they are safe at home!! I hope that you can work this out :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so glad that the girls are back home and are safe. It is a hard time for teens now, in this era. Although I am not "young" or "old" I know it is tough. I am 31 (barely) and my hubby is 10 years older then me, hence the 15 and 18 year olds in the home. We have alot of issues with them right now, that I really don't remember going through - oh wait I left home at 16! I caused my family so much hell, but one day - they will come back and tell you how much they love you and that they were wrong - I know I did!

Just feel blessed that they are home, and if you ever want to talk - I am here! :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH thank you lord for taking care of these girls.

During this time I just ask that you give them the strength to turn to you for help.

What wonderful news.  :dance: :stars:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you for letting us know. I have been praying for you and the girls all day. I will continue to pray that you are able to get things straightened out with them.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm glad they were found!!! I know you went through a lot worrying about them.(especially on your b-day)  I wish you the best of luck with them!!!


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

my brother keeps telling me 
"as you reap so shall you sow"
yea, ok, i can agree to that
and when my nephews were being brats or when my son was being a brat my mom would always say
"he could have been twins"
then i had twins
i know i wasn't a great child
but COME ON
if i would have called my mother a fat B
i would have been in the hospital and she would have been in jail
i was 21 the ONE time i did call my mom a B and she knocked my head into a wall
i won't say the other names the twins were calling me...

...started a conversation
went fairly well
all they want is to see their bf's 
the same bf's that have threatened me, buy them cigs and "illegal tobacco"
what to do what to do what to do

any and all suggestions please
thanx everyone for the prayers
that means so much to me


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

hunny, I am so sorry!

We are going through something similar with our 18 year old. She is a senior in HS and thinks she can do what ever she wants now - yet live in our home.

When i was 16 and pulling crap like that (NEVER called my mother a name to her face though as I knew that was an A$$ woopin waiting to happen) she ended up letting me go. I found out real quick it was not "greener on the otherside".

Hang in there, know that it is not you, but do what you can to get them away from the bad influences in their life (i.e. the bf's). And I hate to say it - but get them on BC if they are not already! I know I hate to think about that with my kids, but deffinately think about that. 
I don't really have much other advice, but I know I was threatened to move to another state if I kept up my evil ways - and I stopped, as I didn't want to move. (of course this is after I left home and then went to live with my grammy!)

:hug: s you are a good person! Stand your ground, don't cave in, and remember there is always a youth bootcamp for troubled teens! Oh and the Army National Guard has one for every state! They are gone for I think 8 months and they learn respect, self discipline, receive counsleing, and schooling! It is a wonderful program - my step son was headed to that if he didn't straighten up!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow! I'm glad they were found. While I don't have kids I'm around girls and guys the same age as your girls and I now what's going on.I know it must be difficult for you. While I never ran away I have done things I know I shouldn't have but when your doing things like that you aren't thinking straight. If you ever need anything please feel free to ask. :hug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Heavenlyhaven--When I was around 16 (which wasn't _that_ long ago--I'm 23) I thought it would be okay to sneak out and not come home until 6 in the morning. My mom promptly took away all of my priviliges (i.e. all the stuff I thought I was entitled to)--including cutting the cords off of my tv, radio, hairdryer, etc., taking away the car, no computer access...glued my bedroom window shut...I was not allowed to be at home by myself...she even made me go to a babysitter (very humiliating at that age). She boxed up all of my thing--the only things she left in my room were a bed and a lamp. I gradually earned my things back over about a 4 month period and needless to say I never pulled anything like that again. I hated her for it at the time, but I did get over it because I knew in the back of my mind that I had crossed the line and she just wanted to protect her only daughter. Today we have a very close relationship.

I would probably have a long talk with them about staying away from people and situations that could potentially get them in a lot of trouble. Their boyfriends may seem charming and sweet...but that's part of being manipulative. They'll compliment and woo and make you feel special and loved and all that--but in the end there are probably ulterior motives...and any boy that would threaten his girlfriend's mother to buy contraband or encourage his girlfriend to run away from home does not have her best interest in mind...

It's very hard to think that way when you're a teenager looking for acceptance--when someone comes along and starts to tell you how pretty you look and how nice you are, you are naturally drawn to them without second thoughts about how sincere the person is or what they have to gain...

It may take years for them to understand...but please do not be afraid to do whatever it takes to protect your girls.


----------

